# Nightmare experience - fm expressions



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

Had a client who needed a rush job. I called FM yesterday morning, and asked if it could be run and shipped out for Saturday delivery via Fed Ex before I told the client yay or nay. They told me yes; that once I placed the order I should call back with the order no. and have it marked for Saturday delivery. I called back and spoke to Jonathan, gave him the order number and he assured me it was marked for Saturday delivery. I asked if I could pay a "rush" fee or something to be certain someone followed through and it went out and stressed how important it was. Again, he assured me that they do this all the time and it would be fine. At 11:55 this morning, I received a shipping email with tracking info and of course, it was scheduled for Monday delivery, not Saturday. I call FM and speak with Nicholas, who assures me its been changed and they will send me a corrected tracking number with Saturday delivery. At 1:00, I still have not received a revised tracking number so I call and Alfredo tells me its in the system to be delivered Saturday. I ask for a tracking number - he cannot provide. I ask for a supervisor and get Mike Sanchez. By this time, its 1:45... He's emailing shipping to be sure they are relabelling - he will call me back with a tracking number. 3:00 - I call back and Alfredo tells me that "Saturday delivery was not available in the area and that its being delivered Monday.." which is not true (I checked before ever starting this mess), as its going to a business in metro Atlanta. Get Mike on the phone again and he tells me that its "hard to reach the shipping dept. so its too late." This after speaking with 4 separate customer service people who assure me its not a problem. But wait - it gets better. I call Fed Ex to try and intercede. They tell me that they don't have the package - that IT'S STILL AT FM. I call Mike back...he says its shipped. And he's sorry. Can't rerun them (although if they had done what they were supposed to at noon, it would not have been an issue.)
I have had poor customer service there before and sporadic inconsistent quality but spoke with them about it and felt like it was worth it to keep working with them. Never again. I have lost a national account because of them. The worst customer service ever. Strongly encourage you to avoid them unless you want to work with a company that doesn't care about its customers. I am livid.
Fed Ex is now trying to track down the package and reroute, but its totally unlikely it will happen. And now Fed Ex is telling me that the address I put into my order for shipping at FM was not entered by FM....so, they have the correct delivery address with the wrong company name. Just sick over it.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

two things. first, I never accept rush orders printing job, second I always use transfers express, I don't care how expenses they are


----------



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. As to your first comment, whether or not to take a rush job doesn’t negate the fact that FM assured me they could handle, became aware of the issue at noon today and didn’t follow thru; as to your second comment- lesson learned. I won’t use them again. Hopefully this post will be a buyer beware and help someone else avoid this issue down the road.


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

So sorry to hear of your experience...it's infuriating! Thanks for posting...I've never used them before, and based on your experience I never will.


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have used both FM & Transfer Express. But mostly Transfer Express because they are closer to my business. They're customer service is exceptional and I have never had an order that wasn't correct. Just my 2 cents.


----------

